# Fehlermeldung - php



## Silke1977 (2. Jan 2018)

Hallo Zusammen,

Ich habe für meine Homepage ein Kontaktformular erstellt.

Gestern lud ich xampp localhost auf meinen Rechner runter.
Wenn ich die senden.php Datei hochlade bekomme ich folgende Fehlermeldung

*Parse error*: syntax error, unexpected '}', expecting end of file in *C:\Download\htdocs\php\senden.php* on line *33
*
Kann mir jemand erklären, was diese Fehlermeldung bedeutet?
*Gruß
Silke*


----------



## Robat (2. Jan 2018)

Du hast irgendwo eine `}` zu viel.
Zeig mal deinen Code..


----------



## truesoul (2. Jan 2018)

Hallo.

Da wird eine Klammer zu viel sein.
Formatiere dein Code und zähle die Klammern.

Grüße


----------



## Silke1977 (2. Jan 2018)

Hallo Zusammen,

Anbei der Code

<?php

  if ($_POST['von']!="" and $_POST['mail']!="" and $_POST['betreff']!="" and $_POST['nachricht']!="") 

  $empf = "WAL.aktiv@web.de";
  $betreff = $_POST ['betreff'];
  $from = "From: ";
  $from .= $_POST["von"];
  $from .= "<";
  $from =  $_POST['mail'];
  $from .= ">\n";
  $from .= "Reply-To:";
  $from .=  $_POST['mail'];
  $from .=  "\n";
  $from .= "Content-Type: text/html\n";
  $text = $_POST['nachricht'];

  mail($empf, $betreff, $text, $from);

  echo "Vielen Dank";

  } else {

  echo "Bitte alle Felder ausfüllen";
  }
 ?> 

Gruß
Silke


----------



## Robat (2. Jan 2018)

Silke1977 hat gesagt.:


> if ($_POST['von']!="" and $_POST['mail']!="" and $_POST['betreff']!="" and $_POST['nachricht']!="")


Hier fehlt eine `{`


----------



## truesoul (2. Jan 2018)

Du öffnest den if Block nicht mit einer {.

if ($_POST['von']!="" and $_POST['mail']!="" and $_POST['betreff']!="" and $_POST['nachricht']!="")
{ 

EDIT: Da war einer schneller 

Grüße


----------



## VfL_Freak (2. Jan 2018)

Moin,

nutze bitte die Java-Tags:
entweder über das Icon "Einfügen..." im Editor (links neben dem Disketten-Icon)
oder bspw. direkt: [code=Java]...myMagnificentCode...[/code]

VG Klaus


----------



## mrBrown (2. Jan 2018)

VfL_Freak hat gesagt.:


> nutze bitte die Java-Tags:
> entweder über das Icon "Einfügen..." im Editor (links neben dem Disketten-Icon)
> oder bspw. direkt:
> 
> ...


Sinnvoller wären da aber die php-Tags


----------



## VfL_Freak (2. Jan 2018)

Moin,


mrBrown hat gesagt.:


> Sinnvoller wären da aber die php-Tags


okok, da war ich schreibfaul ....


----------



## Dukel (2. Jan 2018)

VfL_Freak hat gesagt.:


> Moin,
> okok, da war ich schreibfaul ....



Jetzt driftet es voll ab, aber "php" ist kürzer als "Java"


----------



## VfL_Freak (3. Jan 2018)

Moin,


Dukel hat gesagt.:


> Jetzt driftet es voll ab, aber "php" ist kürzer als "Java"


schon mal was von Paste&Copy gehört ?? 
VG Klaus


----------

